# Felling wedges



## liberty (Jan 6, 2008)

I am looking to purchase some felling wedges to drop some trees for firewood. What brand,type and amount would be good to have on hand?


----------



## clearance (Jan 6, 2008)

At least three, thats all I have to say about it.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jan 6, 2008)

How big are you falling? What type are you falling? How many have you dropped in the past?

I would go with no less than 3 preferably 6+. I would not get anything fancy until you have some experience under your belt, that way when you cut into them you aren't out a bunch of $$$. Stay away from the gimick wedges, you won't need rifled, barbed/textured, or anything like that. Get 2 different sizes just in case, start with the small ones to keep open and if you need more lift slip in 1 or 2 bigger wedges. If you can start with some taller stumps, they will give you an idea of how they work and how to use them safely. 

If you are wedging for firewood be damn carefull to make sure you are working solid wood. For the most part wedges aren't for the straight forward basic beginer trees, other than just keeping it open so you don't pinch. 

Search the chainsaw board, there will be tons of info about how, when, where, and why.

Remember for every swing to drive a wedge you better be looking up and looking at everything between the ground and the top most twig.


Owl


----------



## liberty (Jan 6, 2008)

18" to 24" black ash,red oak and black walnut


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 7, 2008)

When shopping for such items, I look in the local pawn shops/second hand stores first. Wedges, mauls, axes usually are there and much cheaper than new plus, in a lot of cases, better quality. They may take a bit of work to put them back in working condition.

Harry K


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 7, 2008)

3 wedges, I only ever use 12" wedges. All for cheap plastic wedges, either Bailey's orange ones or the bright green ones are fine. Learn to plunge through the hinge to wedge small timber without folding the wedge tip. I don't like short wedges because they have less taper and can squirt out the back worse. He's right, knocking wedges on trees with hangers, known and unknown, can drop something big on you. Hardhat (and careful looking)

Black walnut is big $ sawtimber and low BTU firewood- make sure you're not cutting $2000 trees into $200 worth of firewood, tragic mistake. In that case, any sawtimber should stay in logs unless unreasonable to do so due to quantity or hauling logisitics.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 7, 2008)

It would pay to search this subject.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 8, 2008)

Spotted Owl said:


> How big are you falling? What type are you falling? How many have you dropped in the past?
> 
> I would go with no less than 3 preferably 6+. I would not get anything fancy until you have some experience under your belt, that way when you cut into them you aren't out a bunch of $$$. Stay away from the gimick wedges, you won't need rifled, barbed/textured, or anything like that. Get 2 different sizes just in case, start with the small ones to keep open and if you need more lift slip in 1 or 2 bigger wedges. If you can start with some taller stumps, they will give you an idea of how they work and how to use them safely.
> 
> ...



+ 1


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 9, 2008)

turnkey4099 said:


> When shopping for such items, I look in the local pawn shops/second hand stores first. Wedges, mauls, axes usually are there and much cheaper than new plus, in a lot of cases, better quality. They may take a bit of work to put them back in working condition.
> 
> Harry K



+1 for second hand purchases and a lot of time better quality. I find that stuff at farm auctions, swap meets, etc. . You never know what you will be able to afford when you go. I have nothing against barb or textured wedges.
I like aluminum the best . To expensive new but I find them used now and then barely used cheap. Aluminum I find more durable. Plastic is great but it cracks easier if you are putting in tight spots. I like to have a steel wedge in my truck in case I need it. I used to have a almost flat wedge shaped shim made from steel that worked good to open cracks that pinched shut. I have made thicker wedges out of odd pieces of oak. I usually keep 1 or 2 small plastic or aluminum in my rear pocket when felling and bucking. My truck is seldom far from me and I have several bigger wedges if I need them. If I see I may need them I carry more or bigger.
I bought some plastic once that were junk. The plastic was brittle and cracked super easy, I do not remember what brand ,may have been Herr .
The Oregon and Stihl were ok and I currently have some green wedges from Bailey's that have been ok. I just got a small mess off a good deal on ebay, I think they are Timber Savage, one has a steel head. They look good but I haven't used them.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 10, 2008)

I did it for you. There is more just use wedges as your search word. I have not had good luck with the green Bailey's wedges, they tend to crumble and chip easily. I like Madsen's blue wedges and K & H the best but I use several brands including HardHead.

http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=47828&highlight=wedges


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2008)

All right! You are talking about colors now! Wedges come in pink also. But, since I'm only bucking up stuff, and I cut the wedges, I buy the ugly orange ones in the $1.50 bin at Madsens. There's a big bin in an aisle. Actually, the buck fifty ones last longer than the higher priced ones but I merely cut horizontal stuff. The orange does match the hardhat though...


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2008)

Truth b e known, I actually carry several kinds of wedges at different times, but always 12" and always plastic, usually K&H, but the green ones are my second fav. and good first wedges when you may be more prone to cutting in with them. If they're fracturing too much, maybe you're setting them too hard. If they're folding up too much, then maybe you're pushing the tree to hard which should only be the exception. So really, the green or orange ones should do. But I carry severel kinds at any given time for the festive nature of it, so pretty all those colors. I guess it depends on the funds when I'm ordering. I even joke to myself when I blindly reach for one and out comes the surprise "old greeny stepping up to the plate eh" Well, cutting all day you start talking to yourself, and when things get really exciting I don't know about you all but the hootin and hollering is prone to get going, all for the pleasure of the self. Got down to the landing one day and was asked about all the yelling, Emabrrassed, I'd thought the saw was too loud. I was really yelling that day, could have heard me down the whole valley,I suppose but when the felling's really rolling, its too much fun! Can be frustrating as hell every once in a while, but those good days are great.


----------



## slowp (Jan 10, 2008)

*Just Wondering*

I just got done cleaning and bleaching and sanitizing the steel thermos (hot pink color) that I bought at a "flood sale". I wonder, anybody ever used one (not necessarily pastel) to drive a wedge? The heft feels pretty good. I've been tempted to thump some loggers with the lavender thermos. I think I even threatened to do so!


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I lost one once, on a vineyard I once worked on. Couple weeks later I discovered it must have fallen off the tractor and the bushhog had hit it. Glass inside.

Fortunately, my axe (and the sledge I used to carry till my wife bought me the axe which is way better) has a bright pink handle, when the paint is new. Makes me think, maybe pink hammer logging would be more suited.


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 10, 2008)

I bought a handful of 8" wedges my first go-around. They are useful to show someone what a wedge looks like. My next purchase was one case of 10" Bailey's green ones. Use/abuse them pretty often.


----------



## slowp (Jan 11, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> Well I lost one once, on a vineyard I once worked on. Couple weeks later I discovered it must have fallen off the tractor and the bushhog had hit it. Glass inside.
> 
> Fortunately, my axe (and the sledge I used to carry till my wife bought me the axe which is way better) has a bright pink handle, when the paint is new. Makes me think, maybe pink hammer logging would be more suited.



Salmon hammer logging...pink is salmon when guys use or wear it. Oh, I had some yellow wedges but I broke them very quickly the first time using them..during bucking. They split! Same size as the buck and a half ones but cost more. The cheapo ones are still going, but a bit ragged from getting nicked by the saw, or hitting the chain when the saw is stuck. I was going to use a wedge for an ice scraper, but I've chewed the edges on the longer ones too.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 11, 2008)

leave one in the bed of your truck jam it into the door crack if you lock your car up, to get a stick in there to hit the lock with.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jan 11, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> leave one in the bed of your truck jam it into the door crack if you lock your car up, to get a stick in there to hit the lock with.



That works great i have done that a few times now cheaper then the $100 tow truck,.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 11, 2008)

I was going to use a wedge for an ice scraper, but I've chewed the edges on the longer ones too.[/QUOTE]

Well there's your problem right there. Wedges are not made for chewin on! Get yourself some gum or jerky or wad up a piece of duck tape but stop chewing on the plastic woman! Even at 2 bucks there are better things to chew on. I'll tell ya, some people's children.


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 11, 2008)

*wedges*

I use timber savage, and double taper wedges mostly. I've used K&H but they're too expensive, but they last. If I get a good stand, I'll buy K&H I just think they're better made. I use mainly 8" and 10" wedges, I have one 12" but I hardly use it. The 8's and 10's will lift a 5ft DBH tree easy. I use timber savage, cause I'm not worried about them getting beat up. They're only 6-8 dollars at my dealer. And they are the only ones that I see that use the teeth on top to keep them from popping/spitting out of the backcut also.:chainsawguy:   :rockn:


----------



## slowp (Jan 11, 2008)

OK. That explains the increased diameter. I've gone beyond duck tape. I now have patched my pants with Gorilla Tape. It is not available in nice colors though. I can't envision the emergency door opener wedge thing. Did McGuyver ever use a wedge?


----------



## ak4195 (Jan 11, 2008)

-"I can't envision the emergency door opener wedge thing. Did McGuyver ever use a wedge"-

I suspect if you watched the reruns real close youd notice he had manicured nails,and those softy pink city hands.Course theres nothing wrong with that,
just a different crowd.:fart:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 11, 2008)

slowp said:


> I just got done cleaning and bleaching and sanitizing the steel thermos (hot pink color) that I bought at a "flood sale". I wonder, anybody ever used one (not necessarily pastel) to drive a wedge? The heft feels pretty good. I've been tempted to thump some loggers with the lavender thermos. I think I even threatened to do so!




I used a fairly new on as a wheel chock once...didn't intend to. Bought a new one the next week.

Harry K


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 11, 2008)

Salmon hammer? Thats about as friendly as baby seal hammer. That'll really fetch the concientious landowner niche.


----------



## slowp (Jan 12, 2008)

OOps, must have forgot to insert "colored". As in salmon colored hammer. A salmon hammer would be a bit smelly but dogs would like it.


----------



## ak4195 (Jan 12, 2008)

Salmon Hammer,cool idea for the personal use subsistence fishery we have here in the state.But I dont think its in the regs,and Im not sure about its efficiency as well.But I could propose it at the local Fish n Feather board advisory meeting.Should make for some interesting disourse Im sure.
Keeping a straight face would be the biggest challenge i suspect

Its -06 this morning,no hurry to get outside i spose,just glad the days are getting longer.On days like this plastic wedges are very brittle btw.
ak


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 12, 2008)

hammerlogging said:


> leave one in the bed of your truck jam it into the door crack if you lock your car up, to get a stick in there to hit the lock with.





Buzz 880 said:


> That works great i have done that a few times now cheaper then the $100 tow truck,.



:monkey: .....


----------



## Festus Haggen (Jan 29, 2008)

The Salmon Hammer is sure quieter than the dynamite! If I used one I'd have to wear my baby seal t-shirt that says "I'd rather be clubbing". Some people have no sense of humor!


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 30, 2008)

I had a neighbor with a pond he raised catfish in. Road the 4wheeler down to the dam every night to feed him, revved the motor and they all swam over to the edge for the feed. Made for great fishing, ride the 4wheeler down, rev the motor, throw in a hook and dinner time!


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll get some hammers and put them on the home shopping channel as 'Salmon Hammers". Now, I'm a little slow so I just thought of another use. I'll have to go get a wedge and put it under the leg of the kitchen table. It is getting a bit wobbly. Which length and taper will be best??? I'm thinking the short orange ones cuz that is what is handy.


----------



## mayor (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont bother with wedges....just more arsenal too carry. If I think a tree will need wedged, then I'll just take the saw and cut one out of a stump or whatever....
If ya have a stuck saw?......then just fire up another one and cut ya out some wedges!!!

So see honey?....I dont need them wedges after all.....I just need another saw!

Ya gotta keep this kind of info in your personal arsenal for dealing with the better half!.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 2, 2008)

liberty said:


> I am looking to purchase some felling wedges to drop some trees for firewood. What brand,type and amount would be good to have on hand?



I will say this, if you are not familiar with pounding wedges, DO NOT buy some double tapers to start off with, especially in the winter. They are very brittle, and you have the increased risk of having a large piece of frozen wedge in your face. I went into the ER in November from a non-taper breaking and flying through my face, took some stitching to close up the gaping wound. It happens, just be safe when it's cold out. Another thing, don't just go beat, beat, beat, beat, on your wedge. Give it a pop, then wait a second or two. Everytime you hit a wedge, it sends a vibration that travels to the top of the tree, then back down. When you wait that short second, it clears the vibration. It makes a huge difference when jacking a tree, trust me. Also, have you ever thought about playing around with the "Dutchman"?


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2008)

Burvol said:


> I will say this, if you are not familiar with pounding wedges, DO NOT buy some double tapers to start off with, especially in the winter. They are very brittle, and you have the increased risk of having a large piece of frozen wedge in your face. I went into the ER in November from a non-taper breaking and flying through my face, took some stitching to close up the gaping wound. It happens, just be safe when it's cold out. Another thing, don't just go beat, beat, beat, beat, on your wedge. Give it a pop, then wait a second or two. Everytime you hit a wedge, it sends a vibration that travels to the top of the tree, then back down. When you wait that short second, it clears the vibration. It makes a huge difference when jacking a tree, trust me. Also, have you ever thought about playing around with the "Dutchman"?



Well said. The only thing I'd add to this is to look up frequently when you're setting wedges. The pounding will loosen all kinds of stuff above you and a lot of fallers get hurt this way.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2008)

boboak said:


> Well said. The only thing I'd add to this is to look up frequently when you're setting wedges. The pounding will loosen all kinds of stuff above you and a lot of fallers get hurt this way.



Yep. Smack, watch, smack again in rhythm. A wedge is one of those (actually more than one, like 3) caveman tools you need to have an arm's length away.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 2, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Yep. Smack, watch, smack again in rhythm. A wedge is one of those (actually more than one, like 3) caveman tools you need to have an arm's length away.



Yep, and every single time I don't have them with me, is when I need them. :monkey:


----------



## Burvol (Feb 2, 2008)

boboak said:


> Well said. The only thing I'd add to this is to look up frequently when you're setting wedges. The pounding will loosen all kinds of stuff above you and a lot of fallers get hurt this way.



Ya, I forgot to mention that one, very crucial Boboak.


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2008)

All right. Instead of a wedge, I put a catalog under the table leg! Geesh!
And the power cord seems to like it...so far cross fingers etc.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 2, 2008)

boboak said:


> Well said. The only thing I'd add to this is to look up frequently when you're setting wedges. The pounding will loosen all kinds of stuff above you and a lot of fallers get hurt this way.



You must have a lot of trouble with this in Sugar Pine country eh? I have never cut that stuff, but I have seen the size of the cones down there in Nor Cal!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2008)

Burvol said:


> You must have a lot of trouble with this in Sugar Pine country eh? I have never cut that stuff, but I have seen the size of the cones down there in Nor Cal!



LOL...yeah, a lot of dented hard hats around here. I've had my nose broken twice from the rim of my Mac-T getting slammed down on it. And it wasn't real pretty to start with.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> All right. Instead of a wedge, I put a catalog under the table leg! Geesh!
> And the power cord seems to like it...so far cross fingers etc.



Why not get a little hand saw and start trying to even up all four legs? Measure, cut, check for level, cuss, have a beer. Repeat until all four legs are the same length, you run out of beer, or the table legs are shortened to the point where you can sit on the floor Japanease style to eat.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 2, 2008)

boboak said:


> LOL...yeah, a lot of dented hard hats around here. I've had my nose broken twice from the rim of my Mac-T getting slammed down on it. And it wasn't real pretty to start with.



I got a hard conconsion this fall from a limb, and a real nice "cromagnum forehead" for about a week. It seems like the times you think you are in the clear, it gets ya. Never assume jack, run like hell. I cut with a guy for a few weeks this fall that would literaly sit back on his huanches swinging trees, and while watching them go off the stump. And the thing is, this guy is a damn good faller that has been at it for 20 years. Kinda scary to watch. I think he was getting tired. I tried not to let him rub off on me at all!


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 2, 2008)

*Appreciate genius*

This is a great site.

Before the last couple posts on this thread all I wanted for patio/deck furniture was a couple inverted stumps, root area flattened and varathaned - bark removed - a mushroom shape with the top half of the cap cut flat, and some round short 2 foot+ or so logs finished the same way as chairs.

Now I simply must have an outdoor table, perhaps of coffee table height, with four legs of glued together wood wedges (a good use for those) and a big old slab as the table top.

Logging furniture for the wanna be.

**********************

Perhaps a barber chair off to one side.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 2, 2008)

How about an empty spool of bull line and some milk crates? Does that not say "backwoods Oregoinan" or what?


----------



## smokechase II (Feb 2, 2008)

*Easy now*

I'm trying to get some culture.

Move up. By the boot straps.

**************************

The best backwoods Oregonian I ever saw was some fella who had a goat fence that enclosed about 2 acres where just over 1/2 of the fence was made from bed springs.
Placed vertically, wired together, every one a different size, with a decent amount of rust.


************************

There are some who'd say that an attempt to redirect a thread on falling wedges to fences for goats would be grounds for censure.
They'd be right.

***********************

*By the way, any vibration introduced into a tree could loosen hazards above. Even the first cut by your saw.
Make looking up a habit so that you'll do it when it’s needed, which is always.*
(Hope that's better!)


----------

